
Two-thirds of NYC’s Airbnb rentals are illegal sublets - xmpir
http://nypost.com/2014/04/21/two-thirds-of-citys-airbnb-rentals-are-illegal-apartments-state/
======
rahimnathwani
Letting an entire apartment in New York for less than a month is illegal. Many
listings on AirBnB are for entire apartments (as opposed to rooms within
them), and they will likely result in rentals which are for less than a month.

These points have been on the front page here many times. I don't think the
data cited in the article would surprise anyone.

More importantly, they don't add to the debate over existing laws. I'm not
sure that the <1 month rental law provides the right protection against the
commonly cited problems. These issues surely warrant some action, but a law
which penalises all visitors to a city (by reducing options and thus raising
accommodation prices) seems excessive, given that bad actors are (presumably)
a small minority.

